

Cities see homesteads as source of income - zafka
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/26/us/26revenue.html?_r=1&th&emc=th

======
jdminhbg
Too bad federal law prevents them from accepting homesteaders from places
where people would jump at the chance.

